
When the hive mind works, it's a beautiful thing. - imgabe
http://www.slate.com/id/2211694/pagenum/all/
======
ars
Again proof the moderating the posts is the secret. The hive mind does NOT
work. Moderation is vital. pg does it here, and no one does it on reddit, the
difference is obvious.

Slashdot is semi-dying due to lack of moderation, the karma system is not
enough. Thery still have traffic and good stories, but you can read pages of
comments and they are all junk.

Ask MetaFilter works not because of a hive mind, but because it's strictly
moderated.

